# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Patungan Beli Ikan

## victor

karena pada miskin2 nich
terutama gw, berinisiatif patungan beli ikan.
jangan ada yang cancel yach, kalo cancel gw banned
brani tulis harus brani bayar.
awas lho
soalnya ini khan tanggung jawab ama pelelang lho.

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

ini nanti OngKir nya jadi gimana ya?   ::  




> Ikutan dehh..
> 
> *Sanke by 1.500
> showa by fachm13 700
> chagoi by setia_budi 400*
> Total : 2.600 (masih kurang 2.400 lg nehh)

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

yang kagak bid, mau sumbang minimal 10rb bolehhhhhhhhh

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

UPDATE

*Sanke by bunta 1.900rb
showa by Rizal61 875rb
chagoi by setia_budi 400rb

total 3.175.000 kurang 1.825.000

daftar sumbangan:
Rizal61 : bid ikan showa di 3jt bonus kohaku lokal 20cm*

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Satpam

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

ini arti nya... 
- thread lelang orang lain bisa nitip lelang di sub thread   ::  
- membantu dagangan yang lelang nya rada sepi
- moral of the story  ::   ::   (tugas Om Victor membuat notulen hasil patungan ini)




> Ide yang mantap  ;lol: , kalau ada ikan yang lain bikin thread baru ya.

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Satpam

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

ck ck ck 
mantapppppppppppppp
monggo di lanjutt

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Ikut patungan....

Sanke by wen 2.100rb
showa by victor 1.100rb
chagoi by dedigouw 600rb

total 3.800.000 kurang 1.200.000

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Om Wen, om dedi naik lagio yuk

Sanke by wen 2.100rb
showa by harmada 1.500rb
chagoi by dedigouw 600rb

Total 4.200.000  masih kurang 800.000

kalau om agent mau turunin dikit, Om Wen naek lagi 
jadi deh di bid malam ini   ::   ::

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vied_84

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vied_84

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Saya setuju dgn om harmada yg paling serius menurut saya bahkan dia menaikan bidnya sendiri dr 1.3 menjadi 1.5 demi mendekati harga 5jt, km jg menghargai  pendapat om agent_23 yg blm bs lepas di 4.2jt (tosai aja blm tentu dpt harga segitu). Kt sdh sempat pm & kontak by phone semua sdh beres kok, denger2 bbrp dr ikan ini sdh ada yg terjual.
Peace...   ::

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vied_84

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vied_84

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vied_84

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

